# Muddy Girl Blazer Vanes



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Check here! 
http://www.shineattire.com/camo/muddygirl.php


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I sent them an email. Will let everyone know what they say.


----------



## CoachErl (Jul 1, 2012)

I found these on ebay because my wife is all things "muddy girl" I have not purchased them and I'm not sure how they would hold up....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Archery-Van...553?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2323a0e9e1


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

CoachErl said:


> I found these on ebay because my wife is all things "muddy girl" I have not purchased them and I'm not sure how they would hold up....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Archery-Van...553?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2323a0e9e1


Thinking I prob wouldn't put those on my fletching. But they look cool.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I looked at those on Ebay. That is an interesting idea. I have never thought of putting stickers on like that. I wonder how durable they are if they get wet or are run through a whisker biscuit and things like that. Maybe they would work????


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't know that I would trust them.


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

th dont look like true muddy girl to me ether, i wouldnt buy them. They have wraps and i have them on my arrrows and i love them, you can even get them with numbers


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

misshuntressKT3 said:


> th dont look like true muddy girl to me ether, i wouldnt buy them. They have wraps and i have them on my arrrows and i love them, you can even get them with numbers
> View attachment 1639471


I am sorry, where did you buy those wraps again?

Thanks,

zenworks911


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Van decals work great and hold up well....just hard to get them all lined up prefectly.


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is where is get my true real Muddy girl wraps, they have the other Moon Shine patterns as well 

http://www.onestringer.com/index.php?page=mods/Products/itemdetail&itemid=9093


----------



## bigkuntry72 (Sep 18, 2012)

Just got my gf her Hoyt Charger Vicxen all black bow she wants to do as close to muddy girl as she can and we got her Carbon Express Mayhem arrows that actually give it a real close resemblance to the muddy girl.


----------

